# Umwerfer Switch 2007



## Xanik (1. April 2011)

Servus,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Umwerfer von meinem Switch 2007.
Verbaut ist ein XT Top-Pull Top Swing.

Das Problem ist die Kette liegt auf dem Umwerfer auf, obwohl dieser schon so weit wie möglich unten montiert ist.

Ich hab ne 2x Diabolus Kurbel, vorne klein geschalten und erst ab dem 6. Ritzel hinten liegt die Kette nicht mehr auf.
Auch wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze kommt die Kette durch den SAG nicht weit genug nach oben, Feder des Roco TST R hatte bei dem Test keine Vorspannung, Hinterbau ist also sehr viel mehr als normaler SAG eingefedert. (wie hier beschrieben http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308717&highlight=umwerfer )


Kettenspannung habe ich auch schon erhöht, verändert aber auch nichts. Weiter nach unten kann ich nicht da der Umwerfer jetzt schon teils am Rahmen aufliegt.

Was für Umwerfer habt ihr auf euren Switches ?

Könnt ihr vieleicht einige Bilder posten ? Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter.

Ich habe ein Bild von einem modifizierten LX gefunden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331277&highlight=umwerfer

Hier ist wehsentlich mehr Luft zum Rahmen, aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall mindestens XT oder X9 fahren.

Anbei noch ein Bild (Zug noch nicht eingehängt, macht aber keinen Unterschied)









Vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## Xanik (19. April 2011)

Wollt kurz Bescheid sagen dass sich das Problem gelöst hat.

Lag wirklich am SAG, hatte beim ersten Check wohl nicht genau hingeschaut. Klassischer Userfehler 


Greets Ric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

